# Hey, ejaculate into this cup



## jcfynx (Jun 23, 2009)

I was at the doctor for my ball problem and the nurse was all like, okay, I'm going to need to to ejaculate in this cup.

I was like, what, no, I'm not going to ejaculate in any cups.  

And she was like, hey, we have a selection of DVDs and magazines.

And I was like no way, there's no way I'm ejaculating in that cup unless any of those are furry magazines. #^___^#

She didn't understand me and took v. much umbrage to my refusal to cooperate.  I don't think that's something you should be able to tell people. We aren't MACHINES man we don't just ejaculate into things because you tell us to. I mean at least buy me dinner first, lady. >:

My question to you, my dear Internet, is this: has anyone here actually had to do this before? I am intensely curious as to what a pornography room in a hospital might look like. I always imagine some kind of cheesy bachelor pad from the seventies that would make me v. uncomfortable. I've been curious too as to what "DVDs and magazines" might refer to. If I were a more sarcastic person I would be like, yeah, okay, but I only like ones with the Asians, do you gots anything with some Asian chicks getting it from both ends from some big hairy Russian dudes? ;D


----------



## DJ BassLion (Jun 23, 2009)

eather that or you get the nurse to stick her finger up your ass, you will jizz almost instantly.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 23, 2009)

wouldn't it be awesome if the porn they gave you to look at for ejaculate tests was medical fetish porn?


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jun 23, 2009)

Weird... You, them... everything... weirdness...


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 23, 2009)

Was the nurse sexy? If so you could have asked her to "help" you with that! XD


----------



## Isen (Jun 23, 2009)

Why the hell did I click on this thread?  I mean, I could see the title and everything.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 23, 2009)

What happened to other people who can just jack off, come and be done with it?


Also, my balls smell like herbs, should I see the doctor for it?


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 23, 2009)

They probably have hidden cameras in these rooms and post the videos on youtube or just watch you and laugh.


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> What happened to other people who can just jack off, come and be done with it?



I don't do that, I'm a good boy. I swear. O


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 23, 2009)

If you went to get your testicles checked out, then don't dick around; jack off in the goddamn cup and be done with it. It's a medical necessity.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 23, 2009)

DJ BassLion said:


> eather that or you get the nurse to stick her finger up your ass, you will jizz almost instantly.


 Road Trip, was that the movie where that happened?


----------



## Xenke (Jun 23, 2009)

Isen said:


> Why the hell did I click on this thread?  I mean, I could see the title and everything.



^What he said... -_-


----------



## Ramea (Jun 23, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Weird... You, them... everything... weirdness...



Agreed... just wierd... *Shakes head*


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Road Trip, was that the movie where that happened?



Yup *G*.


Maybe I'm wrong for saying this, but men kinda have it easier if they need an examination for a problem.

Dr. to Man:  "Here's a cup and a magazine.  Give us a sample."
Dr. to Woman:  "Lay down on your back and spread your legs, and I'm going to   stick this speculum (a cold, metal, nazi war-doctor tool) inside you and take a scraping of your cervix."

However, if you guys have to have a prostate exam, then the playing field's even and you have my sympathy.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Road Trip, was that the movie where that happened?



Yeah, although in real life a prostate massage doesn't make you cum instantly .-.

Also why did I come here? And why did I just post?


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 23, 2009)

^  yeah...this too.

I just figured, what the hell. *G*


----------



## Ceuper (Jun 23, 2009)

I would hate to be the nurse that has to ask annoying old men to ejaculate in cups. I wonder how many stupid responses they get to that one.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.longtail.us/cgi-bin/apollo9/autokeenlite.cgi?date=20050130


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 23, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> http://www.longtail.us/cgi-bin/apollo9/autokeenlite.cgi?date=20050130



*LOL*


----------



## Carenath (Jun 23, 2009)

Isen said:


> Why the hell did I click on this thread?  I mean, I could see the title and everything.


I just asked myself that....

OP: No... but then if I knew there was a chance I had to go jizz into a cup.. I would probably be thankful I have a phone with internet access... or I'd just bring my laptop and collection of 'decent' porn


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 23, 2009)

DJ BassLion said:


> eather that or you get the nurse to stick her finger up your ass, you will jizz almost instantly.


 
Allow me to say this:

Bullcrap.

Edit: And to the OP, please just jizz into the cup please. You're wasting your time and the doctor's time not doing it.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 23, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Allow me to say this:
> 
> Bullcrap.
> 
> Edit: And to the OP, please just jizz into the cup please. You're wasting your time and the doctor's time not doing it.



I can't believe I'm going to say this *blush*

To be honest, Ejaculate is the clinical term and less slang (and less vulgar) then the word 'Jizz'.  I doubt the doctor would use it.   It's like saying his physician would toss the OP a cup and say "hey dude, spunk into this, will ya?"  Not gonna happen.  Might as well just stick with the proper term.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 23, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> I can't believe I'm going to say this *blush*
> 
> To be honest, Ejaculate is the clinical term and less slang (and less vulgar) then the word 'Jizz'. I doubt the doctor would use it. It's like saying his physician would toss the OP a cup and say "hey dude, spunk into this, will ya?" Not gonna happen.


 
I say "jizz" or "cum" because I want to. I don't particularly care what the doctor said.

At the end of the day, he needs to just "ejaculate" into the cup.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 23, 2009)

True...so why tell the OP what words to use to describe what happened at the doctor's?


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 23, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> True...so why tell the OP what words to use to describe what happened at the doctor's?


 
Please site where I said that the OP should use different words.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 23, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Allow me to say this:
> 
> Bullcrap.
> 
> Edit: And to the OP, please just jizz into the cup please. You're wasting your time and the doctor's time not doing it.



Whoops... I misread that.  Sorry. 

And I agree with your statement.  *nods*


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 23, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Allow me to say this:
> 
> Bullcrap.
> 
> Edit: And to the OP, please just jizz into the cup please. You're wasting your time and the doctor's time not doing it.



I'm not so much the kind of person who ejaculates so much as the kind of person who does not ejaculate. Except for those special times in my sleep. >: I'm a good Catholic, I will only ejaculate in a lady.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 23, 2009)

jcfynx said:


> I'm not so much the kind of person who ejaculates so much as the kind of person who does not ejaculate. Except for those special times in my sleep. >:


 
You're a furry. It's your job to ejaculate on everything.


----------



## Azure (Jun 23, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> You're a furry. It's your job to ejaculate on everything.


I am a master at this.  Honestly, I'd love to do a few time trials.


----------



## Uro (Jun 23, 2009)

Refusing to ejaculate into a cup for a medical problem is totally logical.
What?


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 23, 2009)

Uro said:


> Refusing to ejaculate into a cup for a medical problem is totally logical.
> What?



I don't want to go to Hell for it. )'=


----------



## pheonix (Jun 23, 2009)

Fuck I wish they told me to ejaculate in a cup when I visit the hospital. All I get is pokes, x-ray machines that smell like old people houses, and a crazy nurse asking me when the last time I ka-kaud. Why is doing something into a cup that usually goes into your hand or sheets on a daily basis even a problem? And they have just about everything you can think of. Doctors are pervs man.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 23, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I am a master at this.  Honestly, I'd love to do a few time trials.



don't be a creeper! >:C


----------



## Azure (Jun 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> don't be a creeper! >:C


But it's what I'm best at.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jun 23, 2009)

How about we forget the cup and you bend over bitch


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jun 23, 2009)

I got to take my cup home where there was plenty of furry porn...


----------

